# Doll



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My daughter got this "Baby Alive" Doll for Christmas.... it's a talking doll... when you move it it says programmed phrases.

It gives me the creeps... why? It reminds me of the "Good Guys" dolls, aka "Chucky"!

Oh and the other day I accidently stepped on it, and the freaky thing said "Mommy, I love it when you hug me!" I lauged my butt off!


----------

